# SNAILS



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 15, 2012)

*While out after dark collecting frogs, toads, and lizards i noticed the cactus pads full of snails. I found it very interesting!*


----------



## dmmj (Jul 15, 2012)

OMG I have fed all of my snails to my RES and boxies and RF. I would love to be able to see that in my yard.


----------



## wellington (Jul 15, 2012)

WOW That is an over load of snails.


----------



## Tyrtle (Jul 15, 2012)

I have seen those shells in my yard, but never seen the actual snail.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 15, 2012)

HOLY SNAILS!!!


----------



## ascott (Jul 15, 2012)

Hey they like the moisture toooooo....cool and a touch creepy at the same time....


----------



## tyguy35 (Jul 15, 2012)

Holy Cow


----------



## ascott (Jul 15, 2012)

you know, that is actually fricken amazing if you think about it???? The entire above ground area is walked on my these large heavy torts....so likely they go underground during the day right...they must either go significantly deep pretty quickly OR they start out in the day and "book" it to make it by night fall???? Okay, I am now amazed with these little ones....no longer creepy...


----------



## l0velesly (Jul 16, 2012)

EWWW!!!


----------



## bigred (Jul 16, 2012)

Very cool, snails make good tort food


----------



## mctlong (Jul 16, 2012)

Ewww! Ewww! Ewww!

But eerily fascinating... what kind of snails are they?


----------



## terryo (Jul 16, 2012)

That's amazing! My Box Turtles would go insane.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Jul 17, 2012)

Ewwwwww!


----------



## Weda737 (Jul 17, 2012)

OMG that is fantastic! Call me crazy but I've always thought snails are super cute, still, my red eared slider loved them.


----------

